# Lecteur macbook éjecte tout les cd/dvd



## snapscan (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous, comme dit dans le titre, mon MB coreduo éjecte automatiquement tous les cd et dvd en émettant un bruit d'horloge, le sav m'a dit d'aller le faire changer chez un réparateur agréé.
Vous savez si ce probleme est courant?


----------



## nemo77 (29 Mars 2009)

Le lecteur accepte les disques mais ils ne sont pas montés ou sont automatiquement éjectés

Assurez-vous que la surface du disque est exempte de rayures et de poussière susceptibles dempêcher le disque dapparaître sur le bureau.
Réinitialisez le gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) ou le contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).
Assurez-vous que votre lecteur peut lire le type spécifique de fichier utilisé. Par exemple, un « lecteur combo » peut lire un DVD-R et graver un CD-R, et non un DVD-R. L'utilitaire Informations Système peut fournir des informations supplémentaires concernant les supports pris en charge par votre ordinateur.
Si les disques ne sont toujours pas reconnus, contactez Apple, un Centre de Services Agréé Apple ou prenez un rendez-vous avec un magasin Apple Store afin de bénéficier d'un dépannage, d'une évaluation ou d'une réparation supplémentaire.


----------

